# How'd ya like to shoot AND support a 4-H archery club??



## LMCinSouthGa (Mar 25, 2008)

Terrell County 4-H Archery team is sponsoring the 2nd Annual Steve White Memorial Archery Tournament. The date is April 5th. 

We will have two venues going: FITA and 3-D. FITA practice begins at 8 am with the first scoring arrow at 9 am. 2 ends of 6 at 3 distances. The 3-D course opens for competition at 10 am and the cut off for starting your round will be at 3 pm. The 3-D round will be ASA scoring. 

$15 to enter. You can come shoot FITA. You can come shoot 3-D. Or you can come shoot both. Still only $15. 

So for those who can't make it to Paris, TX because of gas prices , why not come on down to Dawson and support some great kids who like to shoot.

If you need a registration/information form, PM me here or email lcliett@uga.edu and I'll email them to you. I tried to attach them here but the files are too big.

Thanks !!!
Leslie Cliett
Terrell County Archery Team
Terrell County 4-H


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Mar 26, 2008)

I would come if it was on Sunday but I have to work on Saturdays.


----------



## dmedd (Mar 26, 2008)

*re*

Weeee would like to play!!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 26, 2008)

Several of us from Columbus would love to attend something like that but we will be going to Texas. I will pass the word to those not going but please post again when ya'll have a shoot.


----------



## poolgy (Mar 26, 2008)

I am trying to get a few from Claxton to commit.  I will most likely be there.   I look forward to seeing you guys again!


----------



## LMCinSouthGa (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh well, I hate that you have to work and won't be able to come and play but I understand. 

We are hoping to turn this into a once a month thing if we have a good show on the 5th. If we do we will probably do Sundays too. 

They'll be posted on here.

Thanks,
Leslie


----------



## LMCinSouthGa (Mar 27, 2008)

Ya'll do well in TX. My boys can't stand that they aren't making that trip.

We'll be posting all of our shoots on here. We are hoping to make this a once a month thing if we have a good turn-out on the 5th. So tell anyone who can to come on down.

Thanks,
Leslie


----------



## LMCinSouthGa (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah! We hope that ya'll get to come. Let me know if ya'll need directions.

Leslie


----------



## LMCinSouthGa (Mar 27, 2008)

Come on! We are getting excited and we hope to have a good turnout.

Leslie


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Mar 27, 2008)

I get off at 2 here in Americus and if I can talk the other half into letting me slip out I might be able to make it down there before 3....


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like I got the go ahead to try and make it to your shoot...I will have my 10 year old son with me.  We will be there between 2:45 and 3:00.  Will I still be able to shoot the 3d course?


----------



## LMCinSouthGa (Mar 28, 2008)

The 3-D course will be open til you get here! Ya'll come on!


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh yeah I guess I need some directions.


----------



## LMCinSouthGa (Mar 30, 2008)

*Directions to the Terrell County Archery Range*

Not knowing where everyone is coming from this is the easiest way to give the directions. If anyone needs other directions send me an email and I'll get them to you.

I sent these out to some one earlier:
I'll give directions from Albany- Take 520 North out of Albany as if you are heading to Columbus; go through the little town of Sasser. Right outside of Sasser, you will go over a little bridge called the Sara Collier bridge; take the next right. That road is Old Mill Rd. There is also a large sign in the corner of that field for the Terrell County Industrial Park. Go down Old Mill Rd. (I think that it's about 3 miles) You will pass the Terrell Middle High School on your left, take the very next right into the Industrial park and we are right there on the right just over the railroad tracks.

If you are coming from the north, go south on 520 through Dawson. After you pass the airport and rec ball fields on your right, take the very next left (it's around a curve) which is Old Mill Rd. then follow the same instructions as before.


----------



## LMCinSouthGa (Mar 30, 2008)

I posted them to the forum but here they are again, just in case:
I'll give directions from Albany- Take 520 North out of Albany as if you are heading to Columbus; go through the little town of Sasser. Right outside of Sasser, you will go over a little bridge called the Sara Collier bridge; take the next right. That road is Old Mill Rd. There is also a large sign in the corner of that field for the Terrell County Industrial Park. Go down Old Mill Rd. (I think that it's about 3 miles) You will pass the Terrell Middle High School on your left, take the very next right into the Industrial park and we are right there on the right just over the railroad tracks.

If you are coming from the north, go south on 520 through Dawson. After you pass the airport and rec ball fields on your right, take the very next left (it's around a curve) which is Old Mill Rd. then follow the same instructions as before.


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Mar 30, 2008)

OK I know where that is...and will try and be there. I hope there is somebody left to shoot with that late.


----------



## slideri10 (Mar 30, 2008)

*shoot*

Are the targets Mckenzies or rhineharts?


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 30, 2008)

leslie.  I met your husband today and he was telling me about this.  I may try and make this shoot.  About how many miles is this from Columbus?


----------



## LMCinSouthGa (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey, 
From CSU to our range it is about 70 miles. But it is 4 laned all the way to Old Mill Road. Not a bad drive, Todd got his masters at CSU and drove it 3 or 4 times a week for a year.

Hope to see you Saturday!!

Leslie


----------



## LMCinSouthGa (Mar 30, 2008)

Actually, since we are a new club, we have a variety depending on what was donated to us. We are hoping to raise enough with this shoot and some other donations to get a matching set of targets for our range.

We will not be using any of the "Little Rascal" targets. All targets will along the ASA target type. 12s and 14s will be in play.

Hope to see you there Saturday!

Leslie


----------



## LMCinSouthGa (Apr 2, 2008)

*bumping to the top*

Bump


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 2, 2008)

lower 12's?

At uchee creek I wore the middle and upper 12 out on some of those targets.


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL...if the upper 12's were in play at Uchee Creek I would have had a much better score.  I even hit one 14 but probably would have not if I was aiming for it.  I will be at this shoot as far as I know right now.  Check me out I will have my 10 year old son with me and he will probably have a game boy or something like that in his hand.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 2, 2008)

10-4: I'll be there early to try and figure the FITA thing out.  Never done that before.  Hopefully, there'll be someone there that will explain a few things about ends and such.


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Apr 2, 2008)

FITA?  Heck the 3d thing is new to me.


----------



## poolgy (Apr 3, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> 10-4: I'll be there early to try and figure the FITA thing out.  Never done that before.  Hopefully, there'll be someone there that will explain a few things about ends and such.



No problem, It's just a different target.  Hope to meet some of you guys there and put some names with faces.


----------



## poolgy (Apr 3, 2008)

TheLoneGunMen said:


> LOL...if the upper 12's were in play at Uchee Creek I would have had a much better score.  I even hit one 14 but probably would have not if I was aiming for it.  I will be at this shoot as far as I know right now.  Check me out I will have my 10 year old son with me and he will probably have a game boy or something like that in his hand.



They may confuse you with me.  My boy is 8 and normally has a gameboy also.  Having one like that with you puts a whole new twist on competition.


----------



## dhardegree (Apr 3, 2008)

poolgy said:


> They may confuse you with me.  My boy is 8 and normally has a gameboy also.  Having one like that with you puts a whole new twist on competition.



 My past two shoots have been with children present.  It's definately different.  But, I work with children every day so it's like water off a ducks back.  Unless the children don't have any manners or respect for their elders.  Then, it's a different situation.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 4, 2008)

bumpitybumpbump


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Apr 4, 2008)

OK I am leaing Americus at 2pm and should be there between 2:30 and 3...don't give up on me.


----------

